# DISCUSSION OF BUG: Video Jitters under 211



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a discussion of the bug reported here by bloom http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36068

I am experiencing this problem as well. Playback of recorded video jitters as frames are dropped. Audio is fine. Switching to 720p (instead of my usual 1080i output) does not alleviate the problem. This problem ocurs on all recorded material played back from the hard disk. This problem began only with L211.

.....G


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Update - This problem only occurs when viewing pre-recorded SD material. HD programs look fine.

.....G


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I had terrible video jitter on both recorded and SD satellite channels
shortly after updating to L211. I had never seen anything like that
before L211. This was on the DVI output with a Sony LCD TV.
It didn't happen immediately after the L211 update - maybe an
hour later after I changed some settings, including local channel
downmapping and screen position. This was in 720P mode. 
Fortunately, a power cord reset (with the power cord left out
for several minutes) solved the problem - so far at least.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Boot: 140B, Flash: F052, Software: L211HECD-N


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Yep, I'm using the DVI output too. I have done a couple of 3 minute power cord resets. . . and I tried a 15 minute one after reading your message. The jitter problem is still there playing back recorded SD material. I've tried all the output formats, 1080i, 720p, 480p and even 480i on the S-Video output. makes no difference. The jitter has somthing to do with how the stream coming off the hard disk is being read and decoded.

.....G


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

guruka said:


> Yep, I'm using the DVI output too. I have done a couple of 3 minute power cord resets. . . and I tried a 15 minute one after reading your message. The jitter problem is still there playing back recorded SD material. I've tried all the output formats, 1080i, 720p, 480p and even 480i on the S-Video output. makes no difference. The jitter has somthing to do with how the stream coming off the hard disk is being read and decoded.
> 
> .....G


Just some thoughts of what I might try. I think I would delete all
recordings from the hard disk, restore factory defaults, power off
(with remote) - then pull the power plug. Finally, allow the unit
to reboot for 10 minutes or so. If there is some sort of disk fragmentation
problem that might help. I know exatly the problem you are seeing
since I had it briefly also, and I really don't know why my problem went
away. My hard disk is only about half full. Don't know if that makes
a difference or not.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm using component output, 1080i. Makes a short haul to my Yamaha Z9, which amps the output and then goes about 30 feet to my PJ. No other HD item has an issue. Dish 6000, and JVC DVHS. I had this issue before when using an Audio Authority Auto switch. (Even then 6000 and JVC still worked like a champ).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

guruka said:


> Update - This problem only occurs when viewing pre-recorded SD material. HD programs look fine.
> 
> .....G


DITTO!


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

"Curiouser and curiouser, said Alice"

SD programs recorded under L189 are jittery when played back under L211.

SD programs recorded since the L211 update are fine when played back under L211.

Hmmmm. . .

.....G


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

boylehome said:


> DITTO!


I also use a component connection and have the same problem with live OTA and satellite content. I have not tried switching to 480p or 480i (my system does not handle 720p). HD recorded material under L189 seems to playback fine. I noticed this with ESPN tonight and began experimenting with other channels (all SD content). The jitters were there for each station.

HUGELY CRITICAL BUG!!!


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm experiencing *a lot *of jitter and motion blur. I noticed this on the sat first, and did it on all the sat channels i checkd. I didn't think to check OTA HD, whups. Set is in 1080i, and also does it in 480p, but to a lesser degree. Cant check 720 as set does not handle that. 480i goes thru another port that I don't have a cable on so i didn't check that either.

It does it on live or prerecorded material. What it looks like is extreme combing on motion...several inches worth on my 65" screen. A camera pan of a scene is so blurred it's enough to give you vertigo. :grin: For some reason, it takes a while for it to show up, maybe an hour or two of on time. My wife didn't see it earlier today, and let me tell you, it's pretty obvious. She did notice it immediately when it started happening. It really seems as if it's dropping a massive ammount of frames, causing the jitter...which would explain the combing, since one (several?) of the interlaced frames is missing...

This is fixed with a front panel reboot, which brings it right back to normal. This is a MAJOR BUG. It renders just about any program unwatchable. Drive isn't that full, i've been paring it down lately, I think i have about 108 hrs of SD space left.

Michael


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Can you guys please post some pictures of the bluring and artifacts? I'm not seeing any of this HD or SD on mine.


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

I have the jitter problem too, but it seems to happen only after I delete a recorded program. It shows up on all channels, SD and HD. A front panel re-boot clears it. All recorded shows (pre and post 211) play fine until one is deleted.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm not seeing this, either. What I AM seeing is a slight "jump" or "freeze" in the picture, every 5 minutes or so, similar to a layer change in a DVD. This happens on live and recorded programs. Only noticed it on HD so far. Anybody else seeing this?

Brad


----------



## DeCleaner (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been seeing the same as Brad in 211 while watching some prerecorded HD over DVI in the 16x9 aspect ratio. Slight horizontal shift and reset as if it momentarily lost sync for sizing and then re-locked. Occurs every 10-15 minutes. Don't know if this is repeatable by time shifting backwards. Will pay attention now that I know others are seeing it.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

I am seeing this problem. It occurs for me on live SD, HD and recorded material. It looks like frames are dropped - movement is jerky ("jitter" is the right word for it). A power button reboot is required to cure it.

You ask for a photo Mark, I don't think that a still photo can show this jittery motion.

Last night it happened at the same time as another problem I am having with 211 that never occured before. My video settings are 720p, 16x9, with the format on Normal (SD is 4x3 with black bars). Sometimes now when I switch channels, SD is stretched (even though the info still says Normal), and the format button on the remote does not cycle through the options, it's just stuck. I have to reboot to cure this. I have had to reboot my 921 each night since 211 because of this. Last night when this happened, I had the jittery video thing start at the same time.

Being back into reboot mode every night while viewing is a big step backwards.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

I've noticed this last night only after I fixed my aspect ratio issue. If I was watching a standard definition channel on 1080i output, but 921 display is "NORMAL" aspect and samsung is "WIDE", then pan and scan scenes plus weather scroll alerts seem to have a jump as they move/scroll.

When I changed the aspect back to "STRETCH" on the 921 and display the 4x3 content stretched across the 16x9 screen then it would scroll the weather alert properly and panned properly.

I tried to change it back to "NORMAL" mode and the jittering went away when I watched the same scenes by rewinding them. It was a recorded standard definition program (i.e. 480p).

'm wondering if it's something in the new video driver that is causing the scaling of a picture to not update quick enough (or something like that). The symptom looks like a slower frame rate. i.e. the internal video scaler is dropping frames when scaling to different aspect ratios. I'm going to be looking out for it more since I watch SD in the "NORMAL" aspect mode with the black bars.

Note: My recorded program was in SD after L211 went down. I saw it in two recordings from last night (i.e. Thursday night).


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't know if this is the same, but when watching Survivor last night via SAT-SD recording, it seemed at times like some of the scenes were 'not fluid', like an effect that you might see during an MTV show or something, where it seems that the frame rate is slower (not as many frames as normal). Not what I would call 'jittery' but definitely not fluid. Did the same on both 1080i or 720p output via component.

After I watched the entire show, I went and hard-rebooted my 921 (I did a hard reboot to force L211 to load, but hadn't done a hard-reboot since) and rewatched my dvr event and it seemed to look more fluid on both 1080i and 720p.

Is that the 'jittery' type display you are talking about? I've never seen this type of display before on my 921.


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

This has happened to me twice now and a soft reboot solves it. When it happens again I will post a picture, but you really need to see a video clip. I never saw this before


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

scpanel said:


> This has happened to me twice now and a soft reboot solves it. When it happens again I will post a picture, but you really need to see a video clip. I never saw this before


Have you tried to just cycle the aspect ratios on the 921? i.e. push "*" a few times. See if it works for you too instead of a reboot.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Can you guys please post some pictures of the bluring and artifacts? I'm not seeing any of this HD or SD on mine.


I think that for this problem, we need to upload video. This is the worst bug of all that I've seen. It comes and goes and doesn't happen on all recordings.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

moviegoerman said:


> Have you tried to just cycle the aspect ratios on the 921? i.e. push "*" a few times. See if it works for you too instead of a reboot.


I've tried cycling the 921's aspects and the monitors aspects. The jitters remain in the recorded program. Even when I go from DVI to S-Video, I still get the jitters.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I noticed it tonight for the first time watching a live SD show. Everytime there was any fast motion, it got blurry. Never saw it before 211


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I noticed the jitters on a live program when I received the software update. I then noticed the guide banner come up with the ota strength signal . I then looked to see if I received any software. I did and immediately did a powercord reboot. It fixed the problem. I haven't noticed any more jitters since on anything live or recorded.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Can you guys please post some pictures of the bluring and artifacts? I'm not seeing any of this HD or SD on mine.


Mark, when you hit your "skip back" button does your picture shake for a split second? If so, that is exactly what I'm seeing but it lasts longer like 1-3 seconds. It happens either once in awhile (like once or twice an hour) or it happens every 1-2 minutes this is when I reboot.

I spoke with advanced tech support just now and they said they have not heard of this problem. So, Mark is posting here good enough or should people be calling E* on this problem so the developers know about it?

Also, is anyone ocassionally seeing some "squiggly" lines in the middle of the picture? It's like an analog interference kind of squiggle. It isn't interference on my part because if I go back and replay that section the squiggle still happens at the exact same spot. But, this problem is very infrequent, the jitter is much more predominant. It was so bad a short while ago I did a power button reboot and things are fine again for now.

I'm using 1080i, 16x9 ratio, and component output. I'm running:

Boot: 104B
Flash: F052
SW: L211HECD-N

Lenny


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Lenny - I don't see that with mine. And yes, the programmers are aware of it.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Lenny - I don't see that with mine. And yes, the programmers are aware of it.


Ah, for some reason I thought that was normal since I only had my 921 since L188 and I *thought* the jitter happened when I hit the back skip button back then but the problem never occurred while not hitting that button. But, I'm not 100% sure about this under L188. If noone supplies a short clip of this problem then very late today I'll capture it and attach it to my post. BTW, I should clarify, I was using the back skip button for an example, I can reproduce this jitter with the forward skip button also. I'm not sure about the other Trick Play features.

Question for the other people having this problem. When you hit your back or forward skip buttons do you see the jitter for a second? Or am I the only one that sees it using these TP features?

Thanks Mark for the info about the programmers. I wasn't sure if they read all these threads or just the ones you *say* they're reading.

Thanks again for this service Mark,
Lenny


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine got the jitters last night both on pre-211 recorded SD material and live. 
Also lost aspect control. Power button re-boot didn't help. Smart card re-boot cleared it up.


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine has the Jitters as well. It shows up in both pre and post L211 recordings in both HD and SD. I have yet to see it happen during a live program.

In scenes with a lot of motion, it can become so bad that you can't stand to watch the program.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

pdlittle said:


> Mine has the Jitters as well. It shows up in both pre and post L211 recordings in both HD and SD. I have yet to see it happen during a live program. In scenes with a lot of motion, it can become so bad that you can't stand to watch the program.



Yes, I'm seeing it now on post L211 SD recordings as well <sigh> but not on live material, only on previously recorded SD material being played back. You're right, in scenes with a lot of motion the dropped frames make viewing very unpleasant.

This problem started with L211. It was not there previously.

.....G


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

lenny said:


> [...]
> If noone supplies a short clip of this problem then very late today I'll capture it and attach it to my post.
> [...]


I just captured a part where the picture is jittering a little, the frames are not displaying smoothly, and has the "squiggly" lines in it. How do I attach this mpeg? I only see a button for attaching an image? If there's no way to attach mpeg's how did you want me to get this to you? This mpeg is 1.7MB.

When I tried the back skip function to show you the jitter I was referring to, my 5 megapixel camera just shows it as a lightening and darkening of the screen. You really can't see jitter so I'm not sure if you're interested in this mpeg. This mpeg is 800KB.

When the jitter happened naturally (ie without hitting back skip) I tried to record it but is also just shows a lightening/darkening of the screen. Also, the very bottom inch of the screen was just showing white with squiggly lines going thru the white. But the mpeg just shows this 1 inch line as flashes of white at the bottom of the screen using my camera. Not sure if you want this mpeg either. This mpeg is 1.6MB.

Lenny


----------



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

Saturday night I recorded Lord of The Rings on TNT HD, and it was unwatchable due to motion jitter.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tedhny said:


> Saturday night I recorded Lord of The Rings on TNT HD, and it was unwatchable due to motion jitter.


It is almost impossible to fix after it is recorded. I wonder if the video driver is at work when the actual event is being recorded? If not, then maybe it's not the video driver, but the hard drive driver? Anybody out there have the answer? I know that if I'm watching a program (not a DVR event), and I get the jitters (the 921 not me cuz I always got em  ), it is easy to fix by changing the aspect ratio by hitting the, "*" button as Moviegoerman explained.


----------



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry for the earlier post. Here's my info:


----------



## xsailor (Nov 9, 2004)

I too am getting the jitters. I get it from both recorded SD and HD. Very annoying!


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Check out this thread I started (a long time ago) and tell me if this is what it looks like:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=26394


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Kagato said:


> Check out this thread I started (a long time ago) and tell me if this is what it looks like:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=26394


Too difficult to tell since yours is a still image. But, since it just seems like it's in one spot I don't think so. In my case it's the whole picture shakes it's just not a small portion of the picture. Plus it's not distorted. It's like someone is shaking the TV screen very quickly.

Lenny


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have just entered the 921 world and I am running into this. At least I believe I am. I first saw it last night after taping two HD programs (On OTA and One Dish) at the same time followed by another two HD programs at the same time. I saw it tonight again and also all the timers did not fire today that I had set. There was a dialog that indicated that the programs where blacked out. However these were standard locals and could not be the case. Two of these timers were weekly timers and the other was a one shot. 

Here are specifics. 

1) New 921. It took the update during the install. 
2) I have pulled the power cord, waited a couple of minutes, and plugged it back in. 
3) I am running 2.11 in 4x3 mode at 480p so I can stretch. 

I have reboot the box a few times over the couple of days for installation related issues. These are fixed now and I rebooted after I had them fixed. 

I have a DP44 and this 921 is connected via seperator. Most of my OTA is showing between 60 and 85%. 

Some observations: 

1) When in this state, I cannot change the formate of the video. The audio is synched with the video but there appears some jerkiness. but it is not significant but very annoying and very noticable. Mark.. I could take a video of it next time and email you it. Pictures will not help you will not see this with an image. 

2) When in this state, I could not create another timer. It complains about the even being blacked out. My guess is this is why the other events did not fire. 

Reboot clears it up and you can correctly view the video as orginally recorded. 

Some other things I have noticed. 

1) WHen creating a timer on an OTA it does not show the red dot on the guide. 

This one to me looks rather ugly. ANything I can provide to fix this one let me know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

WJD - if you could email me a video that's less than about 5MB, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> WJD - if you could email me a video that's less than about 5MB, I'd love to see it.


Next time it happens I will try. The other thing that seems to happen is you lose the following functions. By lose I mean button does not work

Menu
PVR button
Screen Format button
You can't create a timer.

What still works.
Guide still works.
Can change channels.

Since I got a brand new install and it took the download during the install. Is there something I should have done during the process? Is there something I can do to bring the box back to orginal configuration. Anything I can do to try and ride the box of this behavior. To me. THis one is bad. It is happening with me a lot so far and I would classify it as high customer pain. Right now I have zero confidence in a timer firing and that is not good for a DVR.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

It started happening to me also. First time was last night. I did a hard reboot and nothing changed. Started watching live programs this morning and the problem was gone. However the recored programs last night still jittered.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, do this, especially if you're losing the remote functions that WeeJavaDude is talking about, and if it's affecting timers firing. Call Dish. Then call again. Then again. Over a period of a couple of days. Then, if you don't hear back from the 921 support team, email me your info, with exactly what you're seeing going wrong, and I'll send it to the 921 support team. Then we'll repeat the process until someone somewhere along the line figures out what's going on and gets it fixed, or all of you get your 921s replaced. There is something really, really wrong here, and it's a telling data point that I'm not seeing ANY of this on mine. But, mine was one of the first ones off the line a year ago, so I'm starting to think this may be a hardware manufacturing problem again.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> mine was one of the first ones off the line a year ago, so I'm starting to think this may be a hardware manufacturing problem again.


Hi Mark,

I get the video jitters and the unresponsive format button; my unit was delivered back in December 2003, so I don't think this is a new hardware manufacturing problem.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> WJD - if you could email me a video that's less than about 5MB, I'd love to see it.


Did you want the videos I captured per my post on 12/12 at 8:35pm? Or do you feel they aren't what you need?

Lenny


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

keitheva said:


> I get the video jitters and the unresponsive format button; my unit was delivered back in December 2003, so I don't think this is a new hardware manufacturing problem.-Keith


Ditto. My unit was one of the first off the line (12/2003)and the jitters only started with L211.

.....G


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

I just called tech support and of course He said, "This the first I have heard of this problem."
I was able to fix the problem by cycling through my aspect ratios and I let him know this so maybe the next customer that isn't aware of this forum can get a temporary fix. For the record it only has happened on SD material thus far. The problem started last night so I still haven't watched a ton of HD material. On a funny note: When I told him that it was all over this forum He said he never reads it because He knows the 921 inside and out. However, when I brought up two other known issues He had no clue. Shocker!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

conner65 said:


> I just called tech support and of course He said, "This the first I have heard of this problem."
> I was able to fix the problem by cycling through my aspect ratios and I let him know this so maybe the next customer that isn't aware of this forum can get a temporary fix. For the record it only has happened on SD material thus far. The problem started last night so I still haven't watched a ton of HD material. On a funny note: When I told him that it was all over this forum He said he never reads it because He knows the 921 inside and out. However, when I brought up two other known issues He had no clue. Shocker!


Hmm. WOnder if we are talking about two issues here. For me, when I run into this issue the format button does not work. I got this on both HD OTA material, HD over Dish and SD.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Hmm. WOnder if we are talking about two issues here. For me, when I run into this issue the format button does not work. I got this on both HD OTA material, HD over Dish and SD.


The format button doesn't work for me either. As you suggest it may be 2 different problems that manifests itself into video jitter. Or it may be what the current state the receiver is in when the problem occurs. Or......

I'm going to try and power button reboot the receiver when I come home from work everyday so I can:

1) Make sure caller id works for awhile that evening.
(Supposedly engineering was supposed to call me since
sunday but nothing yet. I'll be calling again....)
2) Make sure my receiver is in a known state. Actually
what state that is, I'm not sure, but at least the
the receiver typically behaves consistantly after a
reboot.

Lenny


----------



## duggan (Apr 5, 2003)

The jittering happened to me last night. I was recording NCIS off of CBS-HD and came in to watch it and noticed everything was jumpy even after I stopped the recording. It was causing me a headache so I pulled the smartcard during a commercial and it went away after the reboot. This is the first time I've seen it on an HD recording as I was seeing it on SD recordings after I got 211.

- Dave


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lenny said:


> The format button doesn't work for me either. As you suggest it may be 2 different problems that manifests itself into video jitter. Or it may be what the current state the receiver is in when the problem occurs. Or......
> 
> I'm going to try and power button reboot the receiver when I come home from work everyday so I can:
> 
> ...


I am not sure what the rest of the people are doing. I was running in 480p with the 4x3 options set. When I move to 16x9 the format button starts working. When I am in 480p with the 4x3 option set it works for a little while then stops working. I have not had a reoccurance video jitters yet. I am wondering if perhaps it is tied to 4x3 format? My guess based on the posts it is not.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Lenny - yes, if you could, please email me your video.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Is anyone who is seeing this problem have there Output set to 16x9?


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Is anyone who is seeing this problem have there Output set to 16x9?


Yes.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Is anyone who is seeing this problem have there Output set to 16x9?


Good question/point WJDude...

As I recall, I switched to 720p as a result of some posts saying that it seemed to look better under 211. Mine definitely got the jitters under 720p after which I switched back to 1080i. I don't think I've had them under 1080i either before or after switching to 720p.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I am not sure what the rest of the people are doing. I was running in 480p with the 4x3 options set. When I move to 16x9 the format button starts working. When I am in 480p with the 4x3 option set it works for a little while then stops working. I have not had a reoccurance video jitters yet. I am wondering if perhaps it is tied to 4x3 format? My guess based on the posts it is not.


I only use 16x9 with component video. So I guess it's not tied to the format being used. BTW, the format button always works for me.

Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

FaxMan said:


> Good question/point WJDude...
> 
> As I recall, I switched to 720p as a result of some posts saying that it seemed to look better under 211. Mine definitely got the jitters under 720p after which I switched back to 1080i. I don't think I've had them under 1080i either before or after switching to 720p.


I should've mentioned my last post that I use 1080i. My tv doesn't do 720p.

Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Lenny - yes, if you could, please email me your video.


I just mailed them to you along with a detailed description of each. Contact me if you didn't receive them for some reason.

Thanks Mark,
Lenny


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm not seeing this problem that is being described. However, I wrote a bug report on something that is easy for me to reproduce, and I wrote a bug report on it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36416

Is what you are seeing look similar to the jitter I mentioned here?

From that thread, here is how to reproduce...

_Tune to a satellite SD broadcast. (I have also seen it on SD commercials in HD programming, but this is easier to reproduce).

Press the "pause" button in the trick play section of the remote. A progress bar should appear, along with a pause symbol in the upper right hand corner.

Now, press the "Skip FWD" button in the trick play section of the remote. The picture should advance by one frame. Continue to press the "Skip FWD" button, and notice that every second or third press causes a 'jittery' movement in the picture._


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Let me throw my hat into the ring here.

Last night I wanted to clean up the hard drive and dump a bunch of stuff to DVD. I had 2 episodes of Survivor, 2 episodes of TAR and 2 episodes of Smartravels. Some of these were recorded with L189, some with L211. Every episode had video/audio jitters at some point except the Smartravels which is true HD. It was random in nature, I was in the middle of dumping to disk and all of the sudden it started to stumble with not only video but audio drop outs as well. I paused my DVD recording. Stoped the show, hit resume and backed it up to where the problem started and this time it went through the same area just fine. I had to do this several times on each episode (very annoying) to get through it all. I did not let it run when this happens so I don't know if it will clear it self up or not. This means you now to have to sit there and babysit your 921 when archiving lest you miss this new 921 bug/feature. 

Other than OTA guide data, L211 is a complete bust for me. The software is flakey. I would take L189 back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Got them, Lenny. Thanks!


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I'm not seeing this problem that is being described. However, I wrote a bug report on something that is easy for me to reproduce, and I wrote a bug report on it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36416
> Is what you are seeing look similar to the jitter I mentioned here?
> [...]


 I see what you mean. I could not reproduce what you're saying easily. When a cartoon was on "A Charlie Brown Christmas" I couldn't get it to happen at all. But, while watching real people  I could get it to happen once in a while. What I see using this method does look similar to the jitter I've been referring to. But, since it's just for a split second I can't say if it's identical. You *may* be onto something.

Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Is everyone that is having the problem still having it? I've been watching TV a little less these last 3 days but still a reasonable amount. I haven't noticed the "jitter" effect. Also, today when I tried the "back skip" function it didn't jitter. Before it would happen all the time. I haven't rebooted at all for the past 3-5 days so a reboot didn't fix it. I rebooted today just to see what would happen and still no jitter even when I hit the back skip button.

Lenny


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm still seeing the jitters. This morning it occurred during a live program (not a recording) on the SiFi channel. I have not yet figured out the trigger causing the bug, but when I switched to HDNET from the SiFi channel there was no jitter on the Hi Def program. When I switched back to the SiFi channel approximately 30 seconds later, the jitter was gone and has stayed away for several hours.

Paul


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

I spoke with someone from the ATS and APS groups. She has confirmed that they are currently trying to resolve this problem.

Lenny


----------



## william Bray (Dec 20, 2004)

I just posted this to the other thread on jitter problems, but I orderded a 921 a few weeks ago because I was getting the jittery video on my old receiver and thought it was dying on me. Had experienced it for 4-6 weeks. Am seeing the same thing on the 921 on guide data and scrolling at the bottom of Fox news as well as certain lateral motion shots. Maybe this is a Dish problem not related to the 921?


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

william Bray said:


> I just posted this to the other thread on jitter problems, but I orderded a 921 a few weeks ago because I was getting the jittery video on my old receiver and thought it was dying on me. Had experienced it for 4-6 weeks. Am seeing the same thing on the 921 on guide data and scrolling at the bottom of Fox news as well as certain lateral motion shots. Maybe this is a Dish problem not related to the 921?


You're describing a "different" jitter problem. Most people in this thread and the other thread you posted see jitter while watching a normal program. The whole screen will shake very quickly.

The jitter you state I have always seen with all my receivers. I always attibuted that to the content being broadcast. I never seen the problem with the guide unless on an older TV where the crt was old. But, with the bottom scrolling stations like cnn, foxnews, etc, I've always seen a jitter. Someone more technical than I may respond but the problem you state I feel everyone sees with all receivers.

Lenny


----------



## william Bray (Dec 20, 2004)

OK, but I wasn't seeing the jitter problem at all until about 4-6 weeks ago on my old receiver. And sometimes it's there and sometimes it's not. Like the Donovan song, "First there is a mountain, then there is no mountain then there is".


----------



## william Bray (Dec 20, 2004)

I believe I cured my jitter problems and they were not caused by the 921 after all. My setup is sd only. Because the 921 has only one s output and the component output only uses hd, I had my video signal passing through my Liteon dvd recorder. When I connect the 921 s video directly to the tv (crt) the jitter on the data line for Fox tv and the jitter on the guide data seems to have disappeared. Of course, I had to hook up the dvd recorder to the lower quality rca output and the picture suffers there. Does this mean the dvd recorder is defective? The dvd video from discs and recordings has is good. Thanks. This was apparently a different type of jitter problem, as Lenny suggested.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

I stated previously that I haven't seen the jitters in awhile. But, as I stated I was rebooting every couple days (or sometimes daily) to keep my caller id working for awhile. Well I haven't booted in approx 5 days and the jitters came back. I just booted and the jitters went away.

Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

lenny said:


> I stated previously that I haven't seen the jitters in awhile. But, as I stated I was rebooting every couple days (or sometimes daily) to keep my caller id working for awhile. Well I haven't booted in approx 5 days and the jitters came back. I just booted and the jitters went away.


Hmmm, this time the problem stayed. I now realized that earlier tonight I noticed my display setting somehow got reset to 480p (I always set it to 1080i). I know the upgrade set it to 480p and I reset it after the upgrade. But, occassionally, it resets itself back to 480p. I've done power button reboots and the doesn't make it go back to 480p. Not sure what is causing this.

Anyways, I just reset it to 480p and the jitter disappeared. Also I should mention that tonight the picture was also blanking out for a second to 4 seconds at a time. Not used to seeing that blanking. Changing it back to 480p fixed that too.

It's late here in the East coast so I'll wait to tomorrow to set it back to 1080i.

Lenny


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I had this happen to me right after 211 showed up. Freaked me out as I thought something was wrong with my projector! Major blurring. I was watching a hockey game (on HDNET) that was not watchable because of blurring. However, a front panel reboot eliminated the issue. It has not returned yet. Keep my fingers crossed and hope they find out what issue they introduced with 211 that could cause this. I do have my 921 connected via DVI to my projector. SJ


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

SJ HART said:


> I had this happen to me right after 211 showed up. Freaked me out as I thought something was wrong with my projector! Major blurring. I was watching a hockey game (on HDNET) that was not watchable because of blurring. However, a front panel reboot eliminated the issue. It has not returned yet. Keep my fingers crossed and hope they find out what issue they introduced with 211 that could cause this. I do have my 921 connected via DVI to my projector. SJ


Yeah, it seems people using all outputs get affected. Per other posts I stated I'm using the component outputs and 16x9 format. Also, I've only seen the problem watching SD programming. But, that could be because most of what I watch is on SD.

Before going to bed last night I figured I'd set the display back to 1080i from 480p. I thought maybe the nightly reboot may fix things. This morning I haven't seen the problem yet and I'm still at 1080i.

I hope we get word from Mark or someone else that they have a handle on this bug and are working on the solution. That is, I hope they have now figured out what the problem actually is and are now working on the fix.

Lenny


----------

